# Name the Teddy Fundraiser



## asia snow (Nov 8, 2009)

Today I have been donated a medium sized light brown teddy bear (sorry picture will follow once my camera is working!!) but he has no name...... firstly I would like to ask for name suggestions. Each name is worth £1.00 and money should be gifted to the paypal account [email protected]. In 10 days time will choose the name and then raffle off the teddy (we need to raise maximum funds for the rescues).

The rescues which will benefit with any money raised is the Feline Network based in Devon and Niall Lester based in Bexleyheath, Kent (both who have given me permission to run this). Both of the rescues work hard to help cats in need (Niall also rescues dogs) and re-home in 4ever homes.

Please join in the teddy bear fun if you can


----------

